# Conformation Critique AKC



## golden.shadow (Aug 31, 2021)

New here, in fact this is my first post 👋

I have an almost 10 months old golden retriever and would love to hear what you think of her conformation.
She was supposed to be a pet only, but the breeder was very accomodating after explaining to her my new desire to start participating in dog shows.

I know how competitive goldens are in the ring, but since this is the dog I have now and won't have another for at least another 1-2 years, I decided to at least get started now and learn the hoops and what not.

About my puppy
about to turn 10 months old in 3 days
about 63lb
she is in heat now, that's why her coat is looking funny, she also hasn't been groomed recently.

I know she is light boned compared to other goldens, I think she has an extreme long neck, but her mom does as well. I posted a pic of her mom for comparison.











Bowie's front view








Photo of mom for comparison


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm not able to view the two videos you posted, not sure if other members are able to.


----------



## golden.shadow (Aug 31, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm not able to view the two videos you posted, not sure if other members are able to.


It was my fault, needed to make them public on youtube. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

you can try and join some facebook groups, they are very helpful. checkout 'dog conformation critique' that's a good group to start with, just post her photos there and you will get more feedback.


----------



## golden.shadow (Aug 31, 2021)

Ffcmm said:


> you can try and join some facebook groups, they are very helpful. checkout 'dog conformation critique' that's a good group to start with, just post her photos there and you will get more feedback.


I did, so far no one has commented on my posts. I thought I could have better luck here. I am sure someone will stop by and comment, maybe during the weekend???


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

10 months is an age that can be difficult to assess strengths in conformation.
It's also distracting to try to evaluate with stacking blocks, since they can present a false impression- try taking pics with no blocks present.
Her neck does not look long to me, her head just needs to be lowered. Try putting your bait or hand down a foot! I think she is very cute.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I agree with Prism. She’s cute but some photos not on blocks would be better.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I think she's a nice looking dog. Nothing sticks out at me that says she couldn't be shown.
You have her stretched out too far. 
She is not too lightly boned.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

fwiw - I agree with Anney and Robin.

1. the cinder blocks aren't that great considering her foot placement and weight distribution. Better to just set her up on the floor with you behind her. Her front feet she's rolling back off them and her back feet are rolled funny as well. Head is overstretched forward - you really aren't showing either her head or front well like that. There's more of a "tuck and set" thing that many people do with the heads/front.

Even if you just have her hold her head natural-like and looking forward like the below, would be better. 












2. Otherwise, she seems to be generally nice/typey enough. You shouldn't have a problem showing her.


----------



## golden.shadow (Aug 31, 2021)

Hi Kate, you might remember me from facebook, you've given me some great advice when I posted about finding someone to evaluate my puppy. I recognized you by your avatar 

As for stacking her, hopefully soon we'll get it right .


----------



## golden.shadow (Aug 31, 2021)

Prism Goldens said:


> Her neck does not look long to me, her head just needs to be lowered. Try putting your bait or hand down a foot! I think she is very cute.


I see people stack their dogs so gracefully. We still trying to figure it out" stack properly. lol
Thanks for your commend, I appreciate you taking the time to point me to the right directions. Oh, I and think she is a cutie too, but I may be biased.


----------



## kidfrcleve (11 mo ago)

Check with a local trainer/club. Sometimes they have run-throughs where you 'practice' conformation competitions. They will help you out.


----------

